# 9.0-release on iMac with wireless keyboard/mouse



## punt (Oct 26, 2012)

I want to install freebsd on my  (fairly recent) with a wireless keyboard and mouse.  Is there anything I should know before I start (special boot parameters, etc)?  I plan to use the AMD 64 bit version as this mention supports 64bit.


----------



## kpa (Oct 26, 2012)

Save yourself from lots of trouble and use a virtualization software to run FreeBSD on your iMac. You have a free option with VirtualBox and a commerial one with Parallels Desktop.


----------



## dave (Oct 27, 2012)

I second the recommendation to use VirtualBox to run FreeBSD on your (fairly recent).  OS X is FreeBSD, after all...


----------

